# [SOLVED] Toshiba Satellite internet connectivity issues



## anothersea (Oct 14, 2007)

I have a Toshiba Satellite M45-S331 laptop with Windows XP. I've been having some problems with internet connectivity... I'm fairly certain it's something to do with the computer (or maybe the wireless card?) because I encounter the same kind of problems on different networks. My internet connection randomly gets so poor that it's essentially too low to do anything, but most of the time it says my connection is excellent nonetheless (although it sometimes lists my connect being at 1.0 Mbps and very good). I mainly notice this on AIM--I will randomly get disconnected then reconnected after just a second and often I simply won't receive IMs that people send me. But I also notice it sometimes when trying to load web pages and they won't load, but usually will if I refresh after a short time. Sometimes my wireless connection icon in my bottom right tray will disappear, too, and I have to restart to get the internet back--I'm not sure if this is related, though.

Can anyone tell me what the problem might be? I'm not great with computers, so I hope I conveyed that well enough. Thanks for the help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite internet connectivity issues*

First step would be to visit the Toshiba site and install any updated wireless drivers for your wireless NIC.


----------



## anothersea (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite internet connectivity issues*

Haha, that's what it was, actually. Thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite internet connectivity issues*

Glad we could help. :smile:


----------

